# 3 weeks to go



## COMachinist (Jul 1, 2014)

:thumbsup2: It has been 3 weeks now since the shoulder surgery and  have stitches out last week. Today I got out in the shop but didn't do any thing but just enjoyed it. Next week I can start my physical therapy and my road to a pain free retirement. (fingers crossed) they still have my arm in a restraint to keep from pulling the rotatorcuff lose, Which would not be a good thing.plus the Biceps tendon was torn from the bone so it was fixed also. I plan to get back to work on the Meeks threading Clutch for the Clausing. I have bought a new Bison 8" three jaw and a 6" 4 jaw scroll self centering chuck bot need to be mounted on the bal plates. I plan to do some tuning on my lathe to get back in top shape. I need to check the level again as I'm sure it has settled since it place in the shop.
 I'm doing good with not to much pain now and I'm looking forward to changing chucks with out crying from the pain.
Life is good
CH


----------



## Don B (Jul 1, 2014)

Good luck with your recovery, it's no fun when your not well and can't play with your toys, I know where your coming from and how you feel, I've had to much of that in my life, it can be very frustrating)


----------



## Andre (Jul 1, 2014)

Hope the recovery goes good! Do you have any small machines to keep you busy for the next few weeks? I'd imagine you can use a mill or lathe with one arm/hand if you can get creative.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 2, 2014)

Andre said:


> Hope the recovery goes good! Do you have any small machines to keep you busy for the next few weeks? I'd imagine you can use a mill or lathe with one arm/hand if you can get creative.


Hi Andre
Well all my machines are small the lathe is a clausing 100/4800 size lathe 12x36. My mill is a 3 axis retro CNC G0704 so I can run it with the pendent. No cranking, but most of the stuff I'm working on takes both hands to mount it up or clamp it. So I'll just keep doing the easy atuff until I can trust my right arm and shoulder. Thanks for the recommendation, and will keep it in mind if I can no longer stand to be out of the shop.:thumbsup:
happy Machining
CH

- - - Updated - - -



Don B said:


> Good luck with your recovery, it's no fun when your not well and can't play with your toys, I know where your coming from and how you feel, I've had to much of that in my life, it can be very frustrating)


Hi Don 
Thank you for the well wishes. It means a lot have everyone pulling for me. I have had a bad shoulder for a long time it just kept getting worse and now it is fixed. I already have a lot less pain. and it is not even healed all the way. :thumbsup:  I am glad thing look so promising for me now. The Doctor was very pleased at my 2 week post op visit. I'm just all revved up and can't go yet.
Thanks again
CH


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 2, 2014)

COMachinist said:


> :thumbsup2: It has been 3 weeks now since the shoulder surgery and  have stitches out last week. Today I got out in the shop but didn't do any thing but just enjoyed it. Next week I can start my physical therapy and my road to a pain free retirement. (fingers crossed) they still have my arm in a restraint to keep from pulling the rotatorcuff lose, Which would not be a good thing.plus the Biceps tendon was torn from the bone so it was fixed also. I plan to get back to work on the Meeks threading Clutch for the Clausing. I have bought a new Bison 8" three jaw and a 6" 4 jaw scroll self centering chuck bot need to be mounted on the bal plates. I plan to do some tuning on my lathe to get back in top shape. I need to check the level again as I'm sure it has settled since it place in the shop.
> I'm doing good with not to much pain now and I'm looking forward to changing chucks with out crying from the pain.
> Life is good
> CH



Don't over do it.  Expect rehab to be painful for a while since your muscles will be stiff and tender.  You will be back cutting chips in no time.


----------



## COMachinist (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi All
Well I'm able to start using my arm again. It is stiff and a little sore right now, but I can do a little. I'm just so happy to be back in the shop. I never realized just how much I love doing this Hobby. I have so many projects to do, that I thought up while not being in the shop. I hope this is the last for a great while before I have to go through this again, if ever.
 I want to thank all you who wished me well and a speedy recovery. I truly thank you all.
CH


----------

